# 30� 45� 60� blades ?



## spyguyfred (Nov 1, 2007)

*30° 45° 60° blades ?*

I bought a roland PNC 1000. I am using it to cut vinyl decals. I see that they sell 30, 40, and 60 degree blades and I am not sure about the difference between them. can someone explain the difference to me.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

Hi Paul,

As a general rule of thumb per Specialty Graphics:

'A 45 degree blade is a normal blade that comes with (most) machines. This is used for vinyl or card stock. For anything thicker such as Flock needs a 60 degree blade.'


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

im too lazy to switch my blade, so I m cutting avery A6 right now with a 60 degree, and it works fine


----------



## Little Bit (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

I use the 45 degree blade primarily. The only time I use a 60 is for reflective film.


----------



## spyguyfred (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

thanks for all the answers.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

.....so what is the 30° blade for?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

to cut you toe nails with lol i have no idea


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

very funny! lol


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

hope some one does answer or it gonna be bugging me


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

For any replacement blades or info pertaining to them Give Ross a call or check out his site. I have ordered from Ross at Clean Cut Blade & let me say, they are the longest lasting blades I have ever used, Don't even fool with those blades on ebay, they are worthless compared to the blades ross sells. These last super long even when cutting reflective vinyl. I primarily use 45 & 60 degree blades for all the various media I cut. just my .02


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

The small standard blade with my Summ D-75R is 36 degree. I use that 90% of the time when cutting 2-3 mil vinyl (i.e., sign or wall vinyl).

Anything that is flock or a thick material like that, you have to use the 60 degree blade.


----------



## mysticglendesign (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

So I should be using my 60 degree blade to cut my glitter t shirt flock material and my holographic ...


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

Yes. Here are some rules of thumb:
60 degree for glitter and other very thick materials, magnetic roll, paint masks
45 degree for normal sign vinyl
30 degree for heat transfer materials if needed to avoid blade sticking in the carrier
20 degree for window tint and other delicate materials


----------



## mgtGrafix (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

I peronally use a 45 degree clean cut blade for everything. I primarily cut glitter and fashion film anf the blade works flawlessly. Last a long time too

Sent from my SCH-i705 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*



mysticglendesign said:


> So I should be using my 60 degree blade to cut my glitter t shirt flock material and my holographic ...


Yes 60 works better for those materials.

I use 45 pretty most of the time or when I am out of 60. But I found that cutting thin lines, small objects and detailed artwork 60 works better especially on very thin vinyl. It does not rip or lift small objects, sharp corners and thin lines. I also use it for thick material like flock, glitter, holographic, opaque transfer, cardstock etc.

Right now 60 degrees is all I use. I buy all my blades from Clean Cut Blade


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

I use clean cut 60* for everything i have 4 blade holders. for glitter,flock,rhinstone sticky flock,hologram i use 1 holder for all these and its adjusted for them.

Blade holder 2 is for decal vinyl and regular t-shirt vinyl like gecko flex, thermoflex,& siser

Blade 3 & 4 are back up blades and holder to two and adjusted and ready to use.

I might just make one of them for strictly rhinestone sticky flock only.

I dont touch a 45* blade the 60* is better.


----------



## tribalkid (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*



BrianHahn said:


> Yes. Here are some rules of thumb:
> 60 degree for glitter and other very thick materials, magnetic roll, paint masks
> 45 degree for normal sign vinyl
> 30 degree for heat transfer materials if needed to avoid blade sticking in the carrier
> 20 degree for window tint and other delicate materials


you know where I can buy a 15 degree cutter blade? using it to cut green film for 2.5 x 2.5 in logo.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

20-25 seems to be about the shallowest blade angle I can find.


----------



## tribalkid (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*



BrianHahn said:


> 20-25 seems to be about the shallowest blade angle I can find.


 thanks for the quick response brian, can you tell me where can I get one set?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

Which blade type do you need?


----------



## tribalkid (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*



BrianHahn said:


> Which blade type do you need?


the 20* blade brian. do you know which site I can order it from? and if possible one which can ship it here in the Philippines. im trying to cut green film so I need a lesser degree blade.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

Sorry, I meant what type of cutter do you have? Saga, Graphtec, Summa, Mimaki, Roland, etc.?


----------



## tribalkid (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: 30° 45° 60° blades ?*

im using a redsail rs720c plotter but it uses roland blade but I think its a Chinese clone.


----------

